# Food ****



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

One of my (wife says too many) hobbies is cooking. In fact I was a pastry chef for a very nice rated restaurant here during my college days. It's stuck with me and I like to go nuts trying out different things in the kitchen. With that, I give you some of my food ****. These are a few pics of things I've made in the last few days. They were taken with my crappy kodak digital camera so they aren't the best shots. Tips are welcome to help me get better shots. If you have any food **** let's see 'em, love that food! By the way, I can't seem to get pictures to work in the message board so they'll just have to stay link. The pics are too big to try attaching and I don't want to hog up all the bandwidth.

Some Chili Oil in the making. I got these red bomb chilis at the local farmer's market. They are so damn hot.
http://www.flyingbeagle.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=149&g2_serialNumber=1

A cucumber yougurt salad with dill and garlic. This goes great with anything hot as a cool-off.
http://www.flyingbeagle.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=152&g2_serialNumber=1

a Potato and leek soup served with a little bit of sour cream. I don't really like the way the camera (and my photo taking abilities) makes this soup look, it looked much better in person.
http://www.flyingbeagle.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=157&g2_serialNumber=1

some mussels in a wine, lemon and butter. This never even made it to the table it was so good.
http://www.flyingbeagle.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=156&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

ohhh! Mussels de marinara I have fond memories of eating a big bowl of that on the adriatic sipping a nice Tuborg (we called it the national beer of Italy; it was everywhere).

T


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Vey well...





If you insist; 



Pulled pork BBQ shoulder with a kind of Memphis dry rub on the smoker.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

what...........no dessert?


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

You guys are making me hungry, stop it!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

LastClick said:


> You guys are making me hungry, stop it!!


Damn right you bastages! Need to make some breakfast now.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

CJupdike said:


> A cucumber yougurt salad with dill and garlic. This goes great with anything hot as a cool-off.


I love cucumber yogurt salad! I make it all the time, myself, and was turned onto it by the local Lebanese place that serves it. I keep the cukes sort of medallion shaped and crumble up farmer's cheese in it for a little added texture.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Vey well...
> 
> If you insist;
> 
> Pulled pork BBQ shoulder with a kind of Memphis dry rub on the smoker.


Can I come to your house?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I love cucumber yogurt salad! I make it all the time, myself, and was turned onto it by the local Lebanese place that serves it. I keep the cukes sort of medallion shaped and crumble up farmer's cheese in it for a little added texture.


If someone would send me a recipe for cucumber yogurt salad, I'd love make some and try it.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

That cucumber salad sounds really good! My former mother-in-law used to make hers with sour cream, but she didn't use any seasoning - or at least not enough to really notice. It was passable, but with a little work... mmmm.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

For you lot dan undah;





For everyone:






A little rub, 4+ hours in the smoker, and viola! Falling-off-the-bone-juiciness!

That oughtta tide ya'll over 'till this weekend. Planning a 2 shoulder 1 chicken smoke and dry curing some salmon.

And I wonder why I can't loose weight!

Cheers!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

As a special CS BONUS; Happening AS I TYPE!!!!!!

My little weekend venture; 

Cured Salmon



2 lbs of heaven. 50/50 sugar / kosher salt, a little dill, cake it on thick and let it sit for >12 hrs. 


The rest of the festivities





A 9 lbs shoulder and a couple o' birds. Chicks finished in a little under 90 minutes @ ~250F.



Went for pulled chicken this time around. Easier to take for lunches.

BUT WAIT...THERE"S MORE!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

The shoulder is at 164F RIGHT NOW, gonna pull that bad boy off at ~190F, let him sit for a while, then pull and dry rub....



More later!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Here she is...9 hours after lift-off:




Pull it off the bone???...Naw...just blow on it!




A little bit of Heaven in a bowl!




So, in the name of the Salmon, the chicken, and the holy pork shoulder, CAN I GET AN AMEN, Brothers and sisters!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

AMEN Brother,
Beautiful, thank you for sharing those picks. That's true food ****! BBQ rules.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Here she is...9 hours after lift-off:
> 
> Pull it off the bone???...Naw...just blow on it!
> 
> ...


A brother after my own heart!!!!! I"ve got a new upright smoker still in the box. I"m waiting until next spring when I build my new patio before I unpack it.

A couple weeks ago I cooked 6 pork shoulders, 6 boston butts and 10 racks of ribs for our class reunion. Took 14 hours to finish those shoulders at 200F. But all you had to do was pull the shoulder bone out and they were ready to serve!!! Used two different dry rubs (spicey and sweet) so everyone had a choice.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Scott M said:


> As a special CS BONUS; Happening AS I TYPE!!!!!!
> 
> My little weekend venture;
> 
> ...


Those yardbirds look good! What kind of smoker do you have? I've been into for like 6-7 years, and cook usually Texas style. I also do a lot of Mediterranean styled roasts, lamb legs, and kebabs. I live in New England, and apple wood is the easiest logs to get and go well with everything. Do you make your own dry rubs? I have been for the last year.

"If you're lookin', you're not cookin'"


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Man, Dad...that's alot of meat! And 14 hours!!!...I'da kicked up the fire to 250F justa git the heck outta there!

Have a Char-Griller from Lowes. I've used it for about a year, and I just put a fire box on it this weekend so I can have a little more room on the grates. It's innaugural wasn't entirely successful, but FBs are a different beast than just indirect on the grill. Gotta love the learning curve. 

Big fan of Memphis-style rubs on my stuff. I've used this with rave reviews;

1/4 C Brown Sugar 
1/4 C paprika 
3 Tbs ground black pepper 
1 Tbs kosher salt 
1 Tbs garlic pdr 
1 Tbs onion powder 
1 Tbs celery seeds 
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 tsp ground ginger 
1 tsp ground tumeric

It's pretty rare that I'll use a sauce on my pork, but I"ve done both Kansas City / Texas and East Carolina type sauces. I kinda like the EC stuff a little better... hotter, not as sweet. But since the birds are for the wife, she likes the sweeter stuff so that's what she gets. 

Used Apple chunks on this cook. It's really a little too delicate for rubbed pork, but you could notice it with the chicken. I'll probably stick to hickory for the next few cooks. Not as much of an impact as mesquite but it's alot more noticable with the range of meats I'd like to use.

Thanks for the comment, ya'll!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Scott M said:


> Used Apple chunks on this cook. It's really a little too delicate for rubbed pork, but you could notice it with the chicken. I'll probably stick to hickory for the next few cooks. Not as much of an impact as mesquite but it's alot more noticable with the range of meats I'd like to use.
> 
> Thanks for the comment, ya'll!


Sounds pretty good, I have a CharGriller SmokingPro with side fire box too. It's lasted longer than expected. I like the cast iron grates. I tend to use logs than chunks, but if I had a saw, I'd cut them down to chunk size. Hickory tends to be too strong for me. Chicken I'll cook around 300 or so, it seems that the lower temps give off too much smoke. I like cutting the yardbirds open as you do, so much quicker to cook, able to pull the kidneys out, and the cavity is like a shield from getting scortched!

I like to make a Montreal seasoning, I go to Montreal several times a year use to by it at a place that originated it: Schwartz's, but now I've sorted out their ingredients and make it my self. I do the traditional rubs too, but everyone goes crazy for the Montreal stuff.

Do any of you dry age beef? That is my new thing, 35 days of dry aging a standing rib roast and out on the smoker is just heaven. Have that with a few bottles of Grand Cru from Margaux and you got a meal!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I spend some time on the weekends doing this


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> I spend some time on the weekends doing this


Brisket?

Round Rock is near Austin, correct? Ever go to The Salt Lick? I love that place. My cousin moved to Round Rock. I go to Austin frequently.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep Brisket. The salt lick aint bad for mass produced grub. Can't say I care much for their mustard based sauce. That is more suited to Tenn. pulled pork then brisket. But it is better then some of the crap that gets passed off as brisket here.

Austin aint a bad place, a tad to liberal for me so I just choose to work there and that is it. Any town that will let a guy in a pink thong run for mayor and he gets 8 K votes scares me. 

Stacey


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Yep Brisket. The salt lick aint bad for mass produced grub. Can't say I care much for their mustard based sauce. That is more suited to Tenn. pulled pork then brisket. But it is better then some of the crap that gets passed off as brisket here.
> 
> Austin aint a bad place, a tad to liberal for me so I just choose to work there and that is it. Any town that will let a guy in a pink thong run for mayor and he gets 8 K votes scares me.
> 
> Stacey


Where do you like better -Town Line (I think it's called) or Coopers in Llano? I like the Salt Lick sauce. Where do you think is the best in Austin?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I believe your talking about the County Line. Not bad, kind of pricy. Sauce isn't bad. Never had Coopers in Llano, but had Coopers here in Round Rock and it is so so. the Green Mesquite is prob about the best I have had in Austn. Watch out for the squirrels if you go to the one on Barton Springs and eat outside. They had one named Zorro that used to raid the tables often. Black's BBQ in Lockhart is darn good as well as is Southside Market in Elgin. 


Stacey


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> I believe your talking about the County Line. Not bad, kind of pricy. Sauce isn't bad. Never had Coopers in Llano, but had Coopers here in Round Rock and it is so so. the Green Mesquite is prob about the best I have had in Austn. Watch out for the squirrels if you go to the one on Barton Springs and eat outside. They had one named Zorro that used to raid the tables often. Black's BBQ in Lockhart is darn good as well as is Southside Market in Elgin.
> 
> Stacey


Former Austenite myself, not a native, but my wife is, and we lived there for a few years, and visit often.

I love the Pork Chop at Coopers in Llano... used to stop there on my way from Texas to a hunting lease I had in Rock Springs(yes it was pretty far out of the way!). If you get a chance to stop there, get the pork chop, dipped... yummm! almost makes me want to take a road trip...

Also in Austin, I love Rudy's Brisket Breakfast Tacos... MAN!!! They are good! Good 'Sause' too. County Line in the Airport also makes good breakfast tacos, used to have them way too often, but they were the best thing about having to do that much traveling.

Anyone have a recommendation for a good Texas-Style BBQ in Houston?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> I believe your talking about the County Line. Not bad, kind of pricy. Sauce isn't bad. Never had Coopers in Llano, but had Coopers here in Round Rock and it is so so. the Green Mesquite is prob about the best I have had in Austn. Black's BBQ in Lockhart is darn good as well as is Southside Market in Elgin.
> 
> Stacey


Ya, County Line! I wasn't impressed with Coopers except for the animal busts on the wall is cool and it's so far in the middle of nowhere, that a yank like me gets a hoot out of it, not that I was unimpressed. Not as heavily seasoned as Salt Lick. I'll definitely check out Green Mesquite, where in Austin is it? We had Rudy's cater my cousin's wedding party.

Soft tacos is the other food item I love in Austin. Could eat those constantly!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Scott M said:


> For you lot dan undah;
> 
> For everyone:
> 
> ...


DO YOU DELIVER?

I'm HUNGRY!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Scott M said:


> Man, Dad...that's alot of meat! And 14 hours!!!...I'da kicked up the fire to 250F justa git the heck outta there!
> 
> Have a Char-Griller from Lowes. I've used it for about a year, and I just put a fire box on it this weekend so I can have a little more room on the grates. It's innaugural wasn't entirely successful, but FBs are a different beast than just indirect on the grill. Gotta love the learning curve.
> 
> ...


Ooh, thanks, I saved that recipe and gonna try it when I get a smoker someday!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Former Austenite myself, not a native, but my wife is, and we lived there for a few years, and visit often.
> 
> I love the Pork Chop at Coopers in Llano... used to stop there on my way from Texas to a hunting lease I had in Rock Springs(yes it was pretty far out of the way!). If you get a chance to stop there, get the pork chop, dipped... yummm! almost makes me want to take a road trip...
> 
> ...


There is a place on Richmond just inside 610, on the outbound side, Luling City Meat Market, I love their sausage, their brisket and pork is pretty good too especially with their special BBQ sauce that makes it all taste so good!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> There is a place on Richmond just inside 610, on the outbound side, Luling City Meat Market, I love their sausage, their brisket and pork is pretty good too especially with their special BBQ sauce that makes it all taste so good!!


I'll check them out tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

mosesbotbol,

Here is the link to Green Mesquite.

http://www.greenmesquite.net/

Stacey


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

2 beer can chickens, a turkey, beef brisket, and a rack of ribz.

I looooove bbq!!!

Mikes


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Dude, how many people are you cooking for? Those yard bids look tasty! That's a nice smoker. Do you ever grill on it too?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, i mean i could come over, if you need some help eating any of that


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am drooling, I have to admit I watch OLN and the barbaque cook off, I love it..............still drooling


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice rig, Mikes. Who made it?



Scott"pitenvy"M


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Dude, how many people are you cooking for? Those yard bids look tasty! That's a nice smoker. Do you ever grill on it too?


Had 5 ppl over that day. Even if I am only cooking for 2 I fill up the entire smoker. Why spend all of the money on wood and not fill er' up ya know? We slice up and package the ckn and brisket and freeze it for a quick bbq fix l8r on.

ahhh bbq!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> yeah, i mean i could come over, if you need some help eating any of that


Whenever you are in AUstin just lmk :al


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Nice rig, Mikes. Who made it?
> 
> Scott"pitenvy"M


Thanks Scott. Picked it up from one of my students parents that runs the company.

http://www.smokemaster.com/


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mikes said:


> Had 5 ppl over that day. Even if I am only cooking for 2 I fill up the entire smoker. Why spend all of the money on wood and not fill er' up ya know? We slice up and package the ckn and brisket and freeze it for a quick bbq fix l8r on.
> 
> ahhh bbq!


Ya, I know what you mean about the wood. In Texas, that wood grows on trees... lol. Mesquite and pecan cost nothing. Up here in New England, hardwoods cost some loot. I usually use applewood, but cherry and maple are alos native.

Have you used grapevines? I've been dying to try them in the smoker.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I like to cook over Oak too... mmmm... nothing beats a good steak cooked over oak... well a good steak cooked over citrus is pretty good too! The was a place in Lakeland Florida - Texas Cattle Company right off Lake Mirror that cooks a great steak over citrus wood. The Terrace Hotel used to do Oak, but the last couple times I ate there the food was only so-so.

I also tried the Luling City Market yeasterday - pretty darn good, the sausage had great flavor, but the texture was a little off... the Chopped Beef Sammi was good too... I'll have to try again, and get some sliced(lean) too!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I like to cook over Oak too... mmmm... nothing beats a good steak cooked over oak... well a good steak cooked over citrus is pretty good too!


I'd only use oak if it was for charcoal grilling, not for smoking, too strong. I'd really like to play with citrus woods, that sounds incredible.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mikes got the right idea. If your going to spend the time smoking something, then fill the damn thing up and go for it. Your going to burn about the same about of wood. I can do 6 briskets at a time, or 6 turkeys. Never tried chickens bit I bet my smoker would hold a lot. With ribs I can get 10 or 12 cows worth stuff in there. I am partial to using Mesquite. Lots of people think it is to strong, but Cabo here did not seem to mind it  nor did the guys at work or the neighbors. 


I have only had one person that ever had a problem with my cooking. New neighbor moved in a year or so back. He came home at 2 am one night and seen all the smoke in the back yard and called the fire department. We all had a good laugh out of it. And I sent the fire department off with a rack of ribs. Figure it is good insurance. 

Stacey


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> I have only had one person that ever had a problem with my cooking. New neighbor moved in a year or so back. He came home at 2 am one night and seen all the smoke in the back yard and called the fire department. We all had a good laugh out of it. And I sent the fire department off with a rack of ribs.
> Stacey


That funny, at my old place I had the smoket on my porch on the 3rd floor. In Boston, many places don't have central AC and it was 90 out while I am smoking meat and all the neighbors were complaining because they had to close their windows in the heat...

Does anyone here Dry Age Beef? I've got a 4 rib standing rib roast dry aging in the fridge since Oct 13th. Would like to eat it next week. Nothing like dry aged beef...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I'd only use oak if it was for charcoal grilling, not for smoking, too strong. I'd really like to play with citrus woods, that sounds incredible.


Oh yeah... I am a yankee to the core - when I cook outside it is a controlled burning!

I like to take a good cut of meat and make it taste better, but I can appreciate the guys who take a crappy cut of meat and make it good...

:tg


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok here's my first. Tonights dinner consisted of:

Japanese style fried shrimp!

Stewed Japanese eggplant in a soy sauce and fiery Japanese peppers (Ichimi Togarashi)

Sauteed green beans with sesame.

And steamed rice.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Man, Dad...that's alot of meat! And 14 hours!!!...I'da kicked up the fire to 250F justa git the heck outta there!
> 
> Have a Char-Griller from Lowes. I've used it for about a year, and I just put a fire box on it this weekend so I can have a little more room on the grates. It's innaugural wasn't entirely successful, but FBs are a different beast than just indirect on the grill. Gotta love the learning curve.
> 
> ...


You know, for the most part I don't really remember what's in my rubs. There different each time. I just start throwing things together until it fits what I'm looking for each time. I do use brown sugar, garlic salt and red pepper for a base but after that I just start looking through the cabinet picking what I think will taste good.

Try catching some of your pork drippings, then add some red wine, garlic and just a small amount of your fav. bbq sauce. Reduce that down by at least 1/2 at a nice boil and add what ever you like for flavor. This makes a nice sauce for dipping on the side for your pulled pork.

I usually only cook at or below 200F. For a brisket, I want it at 150F internal temp, pulled pork 175-185, sliced pork at 145-150. I'll take things off the heat, wrap them in foil and set them aside to finish cooking.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Any town that will let a guy in a pink thong run for mayor and he gets 8 K votes scares me.


I can't beleive no one noticed 'Mayor' Horrview makin a random guest appearance in this thread!

And all of that BBQ/smoker food looks awesome. I got some microwave burgers if'n ya'lls hungry?

And Japense is awesome... crispy prawns mmmm..... noodles and warm sake too.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> I usually only cook at or below 200F. For a brisket, I want it at 150F internal temp, pulled pork 175-185, sliced pork at 145-150. I'll take things off the heat, wrap them in foil and set them aside to finish cooking.


It doesn't get too smoky tasting at under 200F? I have trouble keeping a healthy fire at that temp unless I use the side box, but then I have use too much wood. I like low 200's, and it depends on weather how steady I can keep it. Do you cook brisket for 10 hours? I like to do 3 hours of smoking on the pulled pork, put into a large Creuset and cook in the oven.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> It doesn't get too smoky tasting at under 200F? I have trouble keeping a healthy fire at that temp unless I use the side box, but then I have use too much wood. I like low 200's, and it depends on weather how steady I can keep it. Do you cook brisket for 10 hours? I like to do 3 hours of smoking on the pulled pork, put into a large Creuset and cook in the oven.


I use charcoal for my heat and then add wood as I need it. It's easy to control the temp this way. One large bag of charcoal will usually last me 14-15 hours. I've never had a problem with over smoking anything, at least not yet.

I cook for internal temps. and don't base anything on time really. I use an instant read thermometer so in just a couple of seconds I can find out if it's ready or not.

As far as brisket goes, if you want it sliced then cook for less time and lower temps. but for BBQ sandwiches I would cook until it's falling apart in the pan.


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

Man you folks are right up my alley. I love cooking outside weather it's bbq, smoking, deep frying you name I'll try it. Our family has a rib cook off every summer. We had 14 guys cooking this last year and already have more people wanting to do it this year. I only got 3rd place this last time but next year I'm not taking any prisoners.
We also cook a full pig every easter. It used to be my father in law cooked it but after I talked them into letting me try that honer has been passed down to me.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Told ya you would like it here. Nothing like a good cigar and a slow smoker going and a beer to pass the time.


Stacey


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well...I gotta cook something this weekend..I think pork shoulder


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Told ya you would like it here. Nothing like a good cigar and a slow smoker going and a beer to pass the time.
> 
> Stacey


Amen! I will be smoking 6 Butts, 10 slabs of ribs, some chicken, a couple of briskets and some venison sausage along with a few Premium Sticks this Friday night for a party on Saturday afternoon. My loving wife gave me a couple Opus X Perfection A's for a Christmas present and one fo them has been calling my name REAL loud!

The next weekend I may be doing a pig if things work out right.

These are from a couple of cooks over the last few months. Not the best shots, but all that I have here.



















Whole Hog going fast


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> Amen! I will be smoking 6 Butts, 10 slabs of ribs, some chicken, a couple of briskets and some venison sausage along with a few Premium Sticks this Friday night for a party on Saturday afternoon. My loving wife gave me a couple Opus X Perfection A's for a Christmas present and one fo them has been calling my name REAL loud!
> 
> The next weekend I may be doing a pig if things work out right.
> 
> ...


Looks good.

How are those grates for grilling? I would like a new smoker but currently I have cast iron grates and don't want to loose the heat retention by goin to those style grates. Your grates do look easier to keep clean.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How are those grates for grilling? I would like a new smoker but currently I have cast iron grates and don't want to loose the heat retention by goin to those style grates. Your grates do look easier to keep clean.


The grates work good. Cleaning is pretty easy, I just fire up the flame thrower and hit the grates for a couple of minutes, then go over them with a wire brush and then hit them with some oil. My smoker holds it's temperature real well, and it is pretty even front to back/left to right; maybe 20*F hotter down near the fire box.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> Amen! I will be smoking 6 Butts, 10 slabs of ribs, some chicken, a couple of briskets and some venison sausage along with a few Premium Sticks this Friday night for a party on Saturday afternoon. My loving wife gave me a couple Opus X Perfection A's for a Christmas present and one fo them has been calling my name REAL loud!
> 
> The next weekend I may be doing a pig if things work out right.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, another marathon weekend without sleep:s .
What a night! Smoked a mess of meat for a Baby Shower/Diaper Party. Some friends came by and hung around and we enjoyed some sticks and my neighbor, who is a representitive for a leading Spirits Maker, brought over some 12 year old Scotch. Oh, Yea!!! It doesn't get much better; good friends, great smokes, delightful scotch, and lots of BBQ!

Somewhere around 3:30 a.m., about to enjoy another Cohiba and some ribs for a midnight cook's snack!









Anybody hungry?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Yummy! That looks great...


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

18 lb pork shoulder...$20, 12 hours of cooking time ,all-nighter,beer,cigars,ect.....$30, end result pricless!!!!

SOOOEEE!!!!PIGGY!!!!!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

What the heck is the matter with me? I just had to open this thread........ 

I'd use the drooly emoticon, but it makes me faintly nauseous just lookin' at it.


----------

